# TRUBall Axcel 3000 sights



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Let me put it this way*

No one ever complains about quality, and Axcel is most likely the best quality on the market bar none. I have two of them, no one comes close to Axcel


----------



## IROBOT (Jan 6, 2008)

I am currently useing the Axcel 3000 and it is a good quality product. It does however have some drawbacks, the 3rd axis adjustment uses a special allen wrench which is supplied with the sight so don't lose it. If you are going to be useing a scope I would highly reccomend that you get the harmonic dampener. I also have also used the Surelock Supreme slide bar which is also a excellent product. Hope this helps


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

It is not a special allen wrench it has just been cut down to fit.If you lose it just grind one the same size down.Dampener looks great on my Mathews.Axcel #1.


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*Awesome*

Yeah I about bought a copper john from a guy on here but had to use the money for wifie's brakes...stupid car...So now I am just looking around.


----------

